# New breathing grave for 2014



## Jay R (Sep 23, 2012)

Still have to add some dirt around the edges but I'm really digging it with the blue light.


__
https://flic.kr/p/15604930026


----------



## NavyOnStar (Oct 21, 2014)

Awesome! How did you get the motion?


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory (Oct 25, 2014)

LOVE it !


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Spooky!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Breathing graves are one of those perfect, more subtle scares. The movement on yours looks really smooth.


----------



## canuck (Nov 26, 2005)

That is very impressive, well done!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Really cool!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Beautiful movement!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Breathing graves are one of those perfect, more subtle scares. The movement on yours looks really smooth.


...and subtle scare always gets my two thumbs up.

Really nice work!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome! Thanx for sharing!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That is a great looking grave. My breathing grave is always a crowd pleaser. They all stand around saying, How do you do that?


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Big fan of these, very subtle and atmospheric.


----------

